
Sonja: The Code - feross
https://meaningness.com/metablog/sonja-code
======
memco
Can someone give some context as to what Sonja is or what this means? I'm
curious to know more about it, but the article doesn't explain the
significance very well for me.

~~~
EdwardCoffin
He wrote about it here: [https://meaningness.com/metablog/ken-wilber-
boomeritis-artif...](https://meaningness.com/metablog/ken-wilber-boomeritis-
artificial-intelligence)

